# Little Work in Progress (Diorama)



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey, just thought i'd start a little diorama out of card board and index cards. Hehe, It's supposed to be a parking garage. Still a work in progress but I was wondering a good way to get a texture to the asphalt im going to attempt to make. or a good way to make asphalt. Let me know if you have any tips thanks.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Added the texture with brown texture spray paint and white satin over top to give it an ashpalty cement texture. Next I'm going to add a background and some signs. Then pipes on the ceiling and parking stripes. Going to try to do lights too.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

great idea! Keep the dust off them too. Lights are a good idea, white LEDs have a very narrow field; they make good spotlights.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Some certain sand paper has the right look of asphalt. Just takes time to look.
Not sure what you have posted Alyssa, it comes up as having to download on my computer. And it's a bitmap. No big deal. 
At least you are working on something.
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm not sure why it's coming up like that. Probably something with my computer though. I had a malfunction with it the other day and lost all of my files so something I had downloaded before was probably erased. Anyway I found some good textures spray paint in the garage and just lightly sprayed white over it to give it a nice looking color. Just got bored with all of the moving boxes and decided to do something.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)




----------

